# Anyone here heard rumor of Worldmark — Disney partnership in Anaheim?



## TheHolleys87 (Apr 24, 2019)

[Duplicate posts merged]

A Worldmark owner posted to the DISboards.com DVC Member Services board that she was told by Wyndham sales people that Wyndham/Worldmark have partnered with Disney for exchanges outside of RCI so that owners of each system would have easier access to the other system. She declined to attend the sales presentation so didn’t get any more information.

Anyone here heard anything similar?

(I’m also posting this on the TUG DVC board.)


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Apr 24, 2019)

A Worldmark owner posted to the DISboards.com DVC Member Services board that she was told by Wyndham sales people that Wyndham/Worldmark have partnered with Disney for exchanges outside of RCI so that owners of each system would have easier access to the other system. She declined to attend the sales presentation so didn’t get any more information. 

Anyone here heard anything similar? 

(I’m also posting this on the TUG Worldmark board.)


----------



## rhonda (Apr 24, 2019)

TheHolleys87 said:


> A Worldmark owner posted to the DISboards.com DVC Member Services board that *she *


He (according to that poster's image and voluntary profile information)

Edited to add: It it comes through, I'd expect it to be exchanges processed through DVC's Buena Vista Trading Company such that select WM/Wyn locations are offered to DVC members through DVC's Concierge Collection and that select DVC locations are offered to WM through TravelShare. Not sure of the equivalent Wyndham program for their owners.

By doing so, the exchanges are a perk offered only to qualified retail/grandfathered buyers on both sides.


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 24, 2019)

If a Sales person's lips are moving! So buy Travelshare now!!!!!!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 24, 2019)

I have to assume it's salesperson talk, which means it's either not true or a total exaggeration.  We determined this a long time ago with another person who asked the same question.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 24, 2019)

I should also say that we are Wyndham ViP Platinum and have never seen anything on that.  We would know, if it was true.


----------



## littlestar (Apr 24, 2019)

Nope. As a DVC and Wyndham owner, I have heard nothing about this.


----------



## rhonda (Apr 24, 2019)

Fair to say that nothing has yet been rolled out on this story.  There might be something in the works ... but nothing has been announced.

Edited to add:  Rats.  This whole topic has me dreaming.  Wouldn't it be nice if a Wyndham/DVC reciprocal direct exchange program were introduced to the Worldmark owners through Club Pass rather than TravelShare?  LOL ... I could only wish.


----------



## bnoble (Apr 24, 2019)

I'll take long odds against this being true.


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 24, 2019)

rhonda said:


> Fair to say that nothing has yet been rolled out on this story.  There might be something in the works ... but nothing has been announced.
> 
> Edited to add:  Rats.  This whole topic has me dreaming.  Wouldn't it be nice if a Wyndham/DVC reciprocal direct exchange program were introduced to the Worldmark owners through Club Pass rather than TravelShare?  LOL ... I could only wish.



This will happen right after the Pope steps down to take over sales for Wyndham.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 24, 2019)

ecwinch said:


> This will happen right after the Pope steps down to take over sales for Wyndham.


Loved that one.  Jim Carrey line: "You're saying there's a chance."


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 24, 2019)

RCI and Wyndham, same company.  RCI losing on exchange fees, not going to happen.  

But we did see that Welk is getting some interesting inventory through their portal.  I don't see this special inventory through my portals, and I have two of them, Shell and Wyndham.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Apr 24, 2019)

rhonda said:


> He (according to that poster's image and voluntary profile information)



Oops.  I'll have to apologize somehow.


----------



## rhonda (Apr 24, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> RCI and Wyndham, same company.  RCI losing on exchange fees, not going to happen.
> 
> But we did see that Welk is getting some interesting inventory through their portal.  I don't see this special inventory through my portals, and I have two of them, Shell and Wyndham.


Welk/DVC has a reciprocal exchange agreement in addition to RCI exchanges.  DVC members can book select Welk locations via Disney's Concierge Collection right now.  Welk members can book Saratoga and Aulani through Welk's Experiences Collection.  I could see a similar agreement coming to Wyndham/Worldmark but only if it enhances direct sales.  It doesn't have to be w/out an exchange fee ... just tucked under a different label.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Apr 24, 2019)

Thanks all, general feeling all around is that it's not true.  But as a longtime DVC owner (and direct buyer) it's nice to dream about having other DVC exchange opportunities in Anaheim beyond the few VGC villas and the expensive Disney hotels!


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Apr 24, 2019)

Yes, general feeling is it's not true.  It's just nice to dream about such a possibility.


----------



## rhonda (Apr 24, 2019)

I seem to be more hopeful than most of y'all.  I think this _could_ come to pass (similar to the Welk arrangement).  But my skeptical side says it would require TravelShare for the Worldmark owner.  My hopeful side will keep dreaming it happens through Club Pass ... which would make it easy to roll out to both Wyndham and Worldmark owners at once.  Ha, ha, ha.  I can hope.


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 24, 2019)

As I read several of the above Posts Patti said: "I assumes that in every Timeshare Sales person's past work experience they were a Used Car Sales Person and/or a Military Recruiter.


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 24, 2019)

rhonda said:


> Welk/DVC has a reciprocal exchange agreement in addition to RCI exchanges.  DVC members can book select Welk locations via Disney's Concierge Collection right now.  Welk members can book Saratoga and Aulani through Welk's Experiences Collection.  I could see a similar agreement coming to Wyndham/Worldmark but only if it enhances direct sales.  It doesn't have to be w/out an exchange fee ... just tucked under a different label.



But as I understand it, Welk's "program" requires more than just having developer purchased credits/points - the Disney resorts are only available to members in higher tiers of the developer program.

That sounds more like Travelshare than Club Pass.


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 24, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> As I read several of the above Posts Patti said: "I assumes that in every Timeshare Sales person's past work experience they were a Used Car Sales Person and/or a Military Recruiter.



Tom - I worked in military recruiting and I believe the association you made above greatly maligns the work recruiters do. The vast majority of military recruiters are successful by accurately emphasizing the positive benefits of military service, and without their work the all-volunteer military would collapse (especially given the deployment cycles of current military service). 

I am writing this off as bad attempt at being glib.


----------



## rhonda (Apr 24, 2019)

ecwinch said:


> But as I understand it, Welk's "program" requires more than just having developer purchased credits/points - the Disney resorts are only available to members in higher tiers of the developer program.
> 
> That sounds more like Travelshare than Club Pass.


I tend to agree, it would likely be under TravelShare.  I am 'dreaming' that it could be pulled off through Club Pass ... with the recognition that Club Pass would open it to both Worldmark and Wyndham owners simultaneously.   All that said, perhaps the original line to the individual at the Parking Pass desk was a cloaked reference to something that already exists: TravelShare's Travel Concierge program that books anything you want using your qualified credits.


----------



## Firepath (Apr 24, 2019)

It sounds good to me, but you know if they give us something, they're going to take something away somewhere, like no more SSR exchanges through RCI.


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 24, 2019)

rhonda said:


> I tend to agree, it would likely be under TravelShare.  I am 'dreaming' that it could be pulled off through Club Pass ... with the recognition that Club Pass would open it to both Worldmark and Wyndham owners simultaneously.   All that said, perhaps the original line to the individual at the Parking Pass desk was a cloaked reference to something that already exists: TravelShare's Travel Concierge program that books anything you want using your qualified credits.



To some degree speculating on  these "sales hooks" tossed out in passing can be fun, but this one shows how they can take on a life of their own. As I recall, the original source of this rumor was a poster in the Worldmark FB group who was told this by the "concierge" at the WM Anaheim. They did not take the bait, so did not get any details. Here is the entirely of their initial post:

_A few days ago a number of the Wyndham sales people at the Anaheim WorldMark. Mentioned a partnership with Disney. Does anyone know the details? Do you need to be a Travel Share member? Does it just require WorldMark credits? You no longer have to go through RCI? Is there any required extra fees? I have called WorldMark member services. They claim to know nothing about the Disney and Wyndham agreement. With RCI I must get on the waitlist for at least 2 years. I did get the DVC Animal Kingdom and DVC Saratoga Springs Resort. I was told this so called partnership happened this year._

In a reply to my post that this was just RCI, they replied:
_
 Eric Winch I was told by a sales Wyndham person it just happened this year. _

So if this is an just announced partnership, we would not be speculating on how it would work. And if this was really "something" that was in the works, the concierge being in the "know" is pretty remote IMHO. And we would hearing all kinds of reports from people attending "updates".

But now we have this rumor rippling on three different forums.


----------



## rhonda (Apr 24, 2019)

Sounds like the same individual (background) who posted the queries on Disboards in multiple locations.  New from your exchange with them is (a) that they phoned WM Member Services; and (b) were told by pre-sales "that it _happened_ this year." (Implied past tense; already passed?)

So far, we (as a community) have not heard anything new that includes Disney Vacation Club ... yet.  Nothing to get excited about until an official announcement ... just fun to dream a bit.


----------



## rhonda (Apr 24, 2019)

Just found that the WYNDHAM RESORT AT AVON, Colorado, is offered to DVC members through DVC's Concierge Collection.
Point chart: https://cdn2.parksmedia.wdprapps.di...concierge/2019_web_cc_pt_cht_041919-final.pdf

I have no idea how this opportunity is reciprocated.


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 24, 2019)

rhonda said:


> Just found that the WYNDHAM RESORT AT AVON, Colorado, is offered to DVC members through DVC's Concierge Collection.
> Point chart: https://cdn2.parksmedia.wdprapps.di...concierge/2019_web_cc_pt_cht_041919-final.pdf
> 
> I have no idea how this opportunity is reciprocated.



I think that is thru The Registry Collection that only Presidential Reserve members have access to. If there is anything to this rumor, I would speculate it is tied to this "new" Travelshare VIP level that a FB member posted about last week. 

_Attended sales update at Depoe Bay today, Coming out with new Level--Privilege Platinum at 100,000. Comes with benefit of picking up valet parking (City based resorts) and more. Didn't elaborate. New exchange possibility through Love Home Swap._ 

From The Registry Collection website, Love Home Swap is one of their options. They also count "Adventures By Disney" as one of their "collection partners". Also note that some Welk properties are listed as part of the Registry.

https://www.theregistrycollection.com/information/member_benefits#5


----------



## rhonda (Apr 24, 2019)

ecwinch said:


> I think that is thru The Registry Collection that only Presidential Reserve members have access to.


BINGO!  Yes!  There it is!  Disney Vacation Club show up in Wyndham's The Registry Collection!
https://dvc.theregistrycollection.com

So the sales folks may have had a part truth to share ... even if it didn't apply (yet) to Worldmark peeps??

EDITED TO ADD: Wait.  I need a better understanding of The Registry Collection.  My thought, prior to this present use, was that it was a higher level of RCI exchanges.  I'm not sure how it connects to Wyndham's Presidential Reserve?  Or perhaps, TravelShare now also has access to RCI Registry Collection properties?

And, fwiw, DVC owners have long had access to select RCI Registry Collection properties.  This relationship would not be new.

Edited a 2nd time: I don't see the DVC properties listed in The Registry Collection. And, The Registry Collection I've linked above is the one through RCI.  So I'm thinking this isn't the answer we are looking for ... ?


----------

